# Creep Feeder



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My elderly neighbor who used to have goats built me a creep feeder. The slats though appear very close together and I cannot imagine a kid being able to fit through them to get to the food. I would like to fix it before the first doe kids. Can someone with a creep feeder tell me how much space needs to between each slat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to tell. How close are they? You have to be sure that only kids can get in and not the adults. You would be surprised at what goats can fit through.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

The slats are averaging between 4 and 4 1/2 inches apart from each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm... if they are boer 4-4 1/2 IMO they may be wide enough for young kids, but not older kids once they start getting some width. I dont know how wide you'd need it to be though, someone else can answer that, I've never measured. Also think it depends on your kids.

This is what we use, ugly old pallet but works great! Mama's have yet to get in and we've had this since mid January:









You might want to make sure when you widen it that you put something over the front to keep the mom's from squeezing in. If you make the openings like this, chances are you'll be fine. I highly recommend possibly moving the openings, then temporarily rigging something on <like I have the boards tied in place> and if it works, then you can make it permanent, if not then you can figure out how you can change it.

JMO 

Edited to add, another picture of the backside of the creep area:









Again, not the most attractive, but it works great, the kids can go through 2 openings on each pallet. The older ones tend to rub their ears a little coming in/out now, but they still have no problems getting in.

Nice thing with the setup we are using, when we don't need it anymore, I can cut the ropes and take the pallets down.


----------

